# Seachem Black Sand in Tank =



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

So I decided to switch over to Seachem black sand as opposed to my gravel substrate. I have been getting a lot better with the whole "live plant tank" and figured this would alleviate the need for constantly adding root tabs. Well I moved into a new apartment this week and I had to have the tank out of the old place by this morning. Needless to say I started the project last night at around 11:30. I rinsed out the sand as much as I could before adding it to the tank, probably 6 or 7 rinse cycles for each bag. Added it to the tank, added water and viola, it looked like someone dropped a bomb in there. It's been about 5 hours since I put it in and you still can't see a damn thing. I was acclimating the P's with the tank water until about 4AM when I decided to throw them in; couldn't take being awake any more. Poor bastards can't see a thing in there! lol

Word to the wise, rinse this sh*t out about 20 times!!!! 30 times maybe 40 times heh..


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I find it best to wash substrate in a pillow case....works like a charm.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> I find it best to wash substrate in a pillow case....works like a charm.


Good idea, I tried filling up a bucket with the sand and running the water until it consistently overflowed, churning every 2 minutes until it was clear. Only problem was when I dumped it in the tank it started all over again. I'll definitely try your method on my 39 gallon. Thanks!


----------

